# "Revised class schedule"



## Tapang (Oct 31, 2006)

*Hello all -*

*Here is the"Revised class schedule" *

*http://www.kuntawkali.com/locations.html*

*http://www.kuntawkali.com/datu.html*

*Fighthouse*
*122 West 27 Street, 2nd floor*
*btwn 6 and 7th ave*
*NYC, NY*

*Wed: 7-830pm*

*Saturday: 10am-1130 am*
*Scenario session 1130am - 1230am*

*Redbank, NJ*
*1pm**-230pm*
http://www.kuntawkali.com/datu.html 

*Piscataway, NJ*
*TBA*

*With Respects,*

*Errol B.*


----------

